# P. Bridgesii = plant eater! Help!



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just caught my P. Bridgesii snail eating my glosso! I thought these types of apple snails don't eat live plants? Needless to say, I popped him into my other tank with clown loaches and they have been playing with him ever since. :heh:

So now that I know they eat live plants...I now have a million babies all over my shrimp tank. How do I get rid of them and not the shrimp? Any creative ideas?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Easy... Muahahahah, just introduce the clowns into the tank. They will make sure NO ONE SURVIVES AHAHHHAHAA!!!!11 I love snail eating fish. 

...for their appetites.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Won't clown loaches eat the cherry shrimp in there as well?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, the loaches will eat shrimp.

How positive are you on the P. brigesii identification? I have NEVER heard anyone complain about true brig's eating plants.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well according to this page they're definitely P. Bridgesii. I watched as the largest one (about 1.5") munched a stalk of glosso down to nothing. Maybe they are out-competed for food by the shrimp? Either way, I'd rather get rid of them, since this is my grow out tank with a couple of nice plants.


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

I have never seen any damage from my Brig on any of my plants in his tank. Though they are mostly swords in that tank.

Brigs will attack tender plants IF they aren't receiving enough food.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

P bridgesii will only eat less than healthy plants so they must have munched on vunerable plants.

Either way they don't deserve to be thrown to the loaches....many people will take them off you for free and pay shipping if you offer them out. Your lfs might give you store credit for them too.


----------



## Verena (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, Do you still have your snails? If you do what colors are they? Would you be willing to mail them?

Verena


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi I can guarantee you that they or it was not P.brigsii as I raise them and know without a dout that they do not eat plants. Unless they are dead or dying.

If it was eating healthy glosso then it was Pomacea canaliculata which is confused with P.brigsii all the time to those who have not had both in hand and know precisely what to look for.

Also as snail lover I have to say that I hate that you killed him. It's wrong and barbaric to kill something to kill any living thing just because you were and the person you bought it from was unable to identfy proply and did not like it for some reason or another. :-x


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Now before this gets out of hand i will say that i should not have even have said that. So i am sorry in advance. And i removed what i said.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

There is an edit function you can use in case you accidentally let out something you didn't mean to. Anyway, I don't think anyone would zing you for being passionate about living creatures. Not on this board anyway.


----------

